# اجراءت منهجية لفحص دورة الوقود في محرك الديزل



## sasadanger (16 مايو 2010)

اجراءت  منهجية   لفحص   دورة   الوقود  في  محرك   الديزل  :​ أ‌-اختبار وصول  الوقود  الى الحاقنات :
1-قم بفك جزئي لتوصيلات  الوقود  الواصلة الى الحاقنات لكن دون فكها تماما 
2-جفف الوصلات جيدا 
3-ادر بادئ الحركة الكهربي لمدة 5 ثوان 
4-يجب أن يتدفق الوفود من الوصلات المفكوكة 
5-فى حالة عدم تدفق  الوقود  يجب اختبار مفتاح  الوقود  الكهرومغناطيسي ، وخط امداد  الوقود  الواصل الى مضخة الحقن بالطريقة التالية :
6-قم بفك وصلة الدخول الى مضخة الحقن 
7-أدر المحرك : فإذا لم يتدفق  الوقود  فإن ذلك يعنى عطل فى : 
8-خط الامداد بالوقود - عطل فى مضخة التغذية 
أما اذا تدفق  الوقود  فهذا يعنى 9- : 
10-عطل فى مضخة الحقن - فلتر مضخة الحقن 
11-وابدأ بتغيير فلتر الترشيح ، فإذا لم يصلح هذا الاجراء العطل يكون العيب فى مضخة الحقن. 

ب‌-اختبار انسداد خط الراجع (فائض الوقود) :
(وهو عطل يؤدى الى توقف المحرك عن العمل )
-قم بفك خط الراجع من مضخة الحقن ووصلها بخرطوم موصل الى خزان خارجي ثم شغل المحرك ، فإذا دار المحرك يكون العطل بسبب انسداد خط الراجع .

مظاهر عطل الحاقنات : 
1-طرق فى اسطوانة او اكثر
2- فقد فى قدرة المحرك
3- دخان اسود فى العادم 
4- زيادة حرارة المحرك
5- استهلاك زائد فى الوقود

ج- اختبار لتحديد حاقن لا يعمل :
1- قم بتشغيل المحرك
2- فك الوصلة القادمة من المضخة الى الحاقن على التوالى 
3- عند فصل الحاقن الجيد فإن ذلك يؤثر على اداء المحرك فيصبح أكثر خشونة 
4- اذا لم يتغير صوت وأداء المحرك فالحاقن معطل .
5- لاختبار التسرب فى الحاقنات يفصل خط الراجع من كل حاقن ، وبغير الحاقن الذى يظهر منه تسريب زائد .
هـ- اختبار فوهات الحاقنات :
باستخدام جهاز فحص الحاقنات 
اختبار إحكام مقعد صمام الحقن 1- : Seat Tightness
أ‌-افتح صمام الجهاز (Check Valve)
ب‌-اضغط ذراع المضخة حتى تصل لبى ضغط 10 هواء جوى ويكون أقل من الضغط اللازم لفتخ صمام الحقن.
ت‌-يجب ألا يكون هناك أى ترشيح على رأس فوهة الحقن 

2- اختبار ضغط الاغلاق : (Pressure Setting)
أ- جرك ذراع ضغط المضخة ببطء ثم لا حظ أعلى ضغط يكون قبل فتح صمام الرشاش .
ب- إذا كان الضغط غير صحيح اضبطه بمسمار ضبط الضغط ثم أحكم الصامولة لتثبيت المسمار .
ج – لزيادة الضغط أربط المسمار ، ولتقليل الضغط فك المسمار .

3- شكل الرذاذ المنبعث : (Form Of Spray Emitted)
أ- اغلق صمام الجهاز 
ب- شغل اليد بسرعة بمعدل 100 مرة فى الدقيقة 
ج – يجب أن ينبعث رذاذ مستقيم وكثيف

4- تسرب فى الراجع ( الفائض) : ( Back Leakage)
أ- افتح صمام الجهاز وشغل اليد 
ب- اضبط فتح الرشاش على حوالى 160 ضغط جوى يمسمار الضبط 
ج- حرك اليد بسرعة ليتكون ضغط كاف لفتح الصمام 
د- اترك اليد واحسب الوقت الذى يستغرقه انخفاض الضغط من 150 – 100 هواء جوى .
هـ- يجب أن تكون هذه الفترة حوالى 6 ثواني للفوهة الجيدة.
د- يجب الا تظهر أى تسربات فى أى من وصلات الرشاش . ​


----------



## ahmed mekaneka (12 أكتوبر 2010)

انا عايز شرح دوره الوقود لمحركات الديزل


----------



## speed99a (28 يناير 2011)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## midofm (9 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_salah76 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

